# Default sort Wert



## turmaline (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie würde eine Anfrage aussehen, die einen zweiten Sortierkriterium hat, der nur innerhalb des Bereiches mit gleichen Werten verwendet wird. So funktioniert es jedenfalls nicht

```
select * from table where [bedingungen]
order by x, y desc
```

x y
1 1
2 2
3 3
4 4 
0 5
0 6
0 7

sortiert sollte es so aussehen:

x y
0 7
0 6
0 5
4 4 
3 3
2 2
1 1


----------



## henpara (4. Mrz 2011)

versuch mal


> SELECT * FROM TABLE WHERE [bedingungen]
> ORDER BY x, y ASC


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2011)

inwiefern funktioniert es nicht?
dein Beispiel zeigt ohne Erklärung extremste Abweichungen, die sich eher nicht an irgendeiner Sortiert-'Art' orientieren, 
sondern schlicht am eingestellten Kriterium,

das erste ist korrekt 'ORDER BY x, y'

das zweite ist 'ORDER BY y desc, x' 
(wahrscheinlich auch x desc, aber nicht zu erkennen, desc = absteigend, asc = aufsteigend und der Standard)
denn wenn das zweite auch erst nach x sortieren sollten, wieso kommt die 0 vor der 4 vor der 3, weil die 0 mehrfach vorkommt?


----------



## turmaline (4. Mrz 2011)

Danke! Hätte einfach 5 min länger suchem können. Habe gerade auch gefunden.


----------

